# ありがたい v. おめでたい



## kachibi

I know 有難い means "thankful" while おめでたい means "congratulatory". I know they have some difference in terms of their meanings.

I imagine a scenario, say, I won the championship in a match. It is definitely おめでたい. However, can I also say it is 有難い if I want to express "thankful (of the god, for example) for getting this award?

Likewise, if a woman get pregnant and the baby is finally born. Both adjectives can apply?
If a suicidal man is saved finally, both adjectives can apply?


----------



## gengo

kachibi said:


> I know 有難い means "thankful" while おめでたい means "congratulatory". I know they have some difference in terms of their meanings.
> 
> I imagine a scenario, say, I won the championship in a match. It is definitely おめでたい. However, can I also say it is 有難い if I want to express "thankful (of the god, for example) for getting this award?
> 
> Likewise, if a woman get pregnant and the baby is finally born. Both adjectives can apply?
> If a suicidal man is saved finally, both adjectives can apply?



(お)めでたい has two very different meanings: 1) happy (something to be celebrated) and 2) foolish or naive.  有難い/ありがたい literally means "difficult to exist," the idea being that someone has done you a favor and therefore put you in that person's debt, making it difficult for you.  From there, we get the idea of being thankful to that person.

For your first example, I might say something like "この賞をいただけて本当に感謝しています."
For the second, maybe:  赤ちゃんが生まれてとてもうれしいです。
For the third, maybe:  自殺を図った男が助かってよかった。

However, you for the second one, I think you could say "赤ちゃんが健康に生まれたというのはありがたいものね。"

Maybe someone else can think of a situation where both of your words can be used.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

村上春樹氏がついにノーベル文学賞を受賞されたことは、大変*おめでたい*ことですし、英訳にもかかわらず日本文学のすばらしさを認めていただけたことは*ありがたい*ことです。

甲子園で優勝できたことは大変*おめでたい*ことですし、コロナを発病する者がなく中途棄権せずにすんだことは大変*ありがたい*ことでした。

初孫が生まれたことは両家にとって*おめでたい*ことでありますし、「早くお世継ぎを」、というプレッシャーから逃れられたのは母親にとって大変*ありがたい*ことだった。

自殺未遂から一命をとりとめ、今後は前向きに生きると改心してくれたのは*おめでたい*ことではあるし、過労死の責任を問われることもなくなり企業にとっても*ありがたい*ことだった。

These example sentences are not necessarily natural, but one thing for sure is that they cannot be used interchangeably. Their usages are different from each other, just like "be happy" and "to thank" are not interchangeable.


----------



## KLAUSED

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 英訳にもかかわらず日本文学のすばらしさを認めていただけたことは*ありがたい*ことです。
> 
> 甲子園で優勝できたことは大変*おめでたい*ことです
> 
> 自殺未遂から一命をとりとめ、今後は前向きに生きると改心してくれたのは*おめでたい*ことではある


I would say ありがたい and おめでたい are interchangeable in these examples. 

The first one sounds better with ありがたい because of the 認めていただけたことは in front of it and I would probably say 認められたのはおめでたいことです if I wanted to use おめでたい but 認めていただけたことはおめでたいことです still works.

The third one sounds better with ありがたい to me.

The word 喜ばしい can replace both おめでたい and ありがたい in all the examples given.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

私は、
「ありがたい」の意味上の主語は、「私」「私達」「世間一般の人たち」であり、
「おめでたい」の意味上の主語は、「その出来事」である点が違うと思います。

「ありがたい」はヒトが思うことであり、「おめでたい」は出来事を修飾する言葉である点が違うと思います。

もし、「ありがたい」も出来事を修飾する言葉として使えるとするならば、両者の言葉には互換性があると思います。しかし私はあくまでも「ありがたい」と思うのはヒトであって、その出来事自体が「ありがたい」とは言わないと個人的に思います。

ですから、日本語は主語が省略されていることが多いので、「ありがたい」を「おめでたい」と言い換えた場合に、その文章の主語が、前者の場合はヒトであり、後者の場合は出来事であるように受け取ることができるように巧妙に文章を作文できれば、互換性があると思います。

＃３の作文を作る時に、僕は僕自身の中で意味上の主語がヒトなのか、出来事なのかを想定した上で作文していますので、互換性はないのですが、傍から見れば互換性があるように出来ていたのかもしれません。


----------



## KLAUSED

「ありがたい」も「おめでたい」もどちらも誰かが何かの出来事に対して感じることではないでしょうか？



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> もし、「ありがたい」も出来事を修飾する言葉として使えるとするならば、両者の言葉には互換性があると思います。しかし私はあくまでも「ありがたい」と思うのはヒトであって、その出来事自体が「ありがたい」とは言わないと個人的に思います。


「ありがたい出来事」と言う表現にも違和感を覚えると言うことでしょうか？
たとえば、Aさんがプレゼンの際に上司から厳しい質問をされBさんが助け舟を出したとします。プレゼン終了後にAさんがBさんに対して、
「あの時フォローしてくれてほんとにありがたかったよ。」
と言ったり、その日の日記にAさんが
「あの時Bさんがフォローしてくれたのはとてもありがたいことだった。」
と書くのはとても自然だと思います（文章として）し、この場合Bさんによるフォローが入ると言う出来事はAさんにとっては「ありがたい出来事」であったと言えると思います。

二つの違いは「おめでたい」が自分自身に起こった出来事には言えないのに対し「ありがたい」は自分に起こったことについても使えるという点ではないでしょうか。また、「ありがたい」についてはその出来事の発生が自身を利する場合に使うように思います（上記の例のように）。

そのため＃１については、もし村上春樹の書籍を出している出版社の立場から言えば彼のノーベル賞受賞（実際にはしていないと記憶していますが）は「おめでたい」ことであると同時に「ありがたい」ことでもあるはずです。

＃２については優勝した甲子園球児の談であるならば甲子園で優勝できたことは大変おめでたいとは言えず（優勝した当事者なので）、「ありがたい」しか使えないように思います。

＃４については自殺未遂の人物の父母であるなら息子/娘が改心してくれたことはありがたいことではないでしょうか？私が父母の立場でおめでたいと言うところはちょっと想像出来ません。第三者としてこの発言をした場合でもこの文脈で「おめでたい」を使うのは少々抵抗がありますがなぜなのかは上手く説明できません（自殺と言うネガティブな事象への言及があるからかもしれません）。


----------



## Joschl

SoLaTiDoberman said:
			
		

> 「ありがたい」はヒトが思うことであり、「おめでたい」は出来事を修飾する言葉である点が違うと思います。[...]その出来事自体が「ありがたい」とは言わないと個人的に思います。



稀に有る，または稀に起こる事を尊く貴重だと感じ，そのために感謝の念を抱くのも「ヒト」であり，何かを立派で見事だと思い，それに喜びを感じて祝いたいと思うのも「ヒト」であるのではないでしょうか。つまり，私には，"「_ヒト_」が「_何か_」を「_ありがたい_」または「_めでたい_」と感じる"という関係には，「ありがたい」も「めでたい」も違いがないのではないかと感じられます。それは，「ヒト」の感情の対象である「物事」を主語にしても同じことではないでしょうか。つまり，"「_何か_」が「_ヒト_」にとって「_ありがたい_」事または「_めでたい_」事だ"と表現しても，何ら差支えないのでは... 私には，「めでたい」も「ありがたい」と同じようにヒトが感じることではり，「ありがたい」も「めでたい」と同じように出来事の属性を表せる言葉だと感じられます。その点では，_KLAUSED_さんと同感です。私には「ありがたい」と「めでたい」が類義語に近いとは感じられないので，この二語を入れ替えても何の違和感も感じない文を見つけるのは難しいのではないかな思います。見付かったとしても，それに何の意味があるのか理解できません。

なお，「ありがたい」と「めでたい」の意味の変遷については，「大辞林」に記述されている語誌を参考にさせて頂きました。
有り難い: https://sakura-paris.org/dict/大辞林/prefix/ありがたい
めでたい: https://sakura-paris.org/dict/大辞林/prefix/めでたい


----------



## Joschl

KLAUSED said:
			
		

> 二つの違いは「おめでたい」が自分自身に起こった出来事には言えないのに対し[...]



「大辞林」に記述されている語誌を読んでいて，私の目に留まったのは次の箇所でした。


> そのすばらしさを喜び祝いたいという気持ちから（１）の意 [_喜び祝うに値するさま。_] でも用いられるようになった。
> https://sakura-paris.org/dict/大辞林/prefix/めでたい



確かに「めでたい」と感じられる出来事は，「喜び祝うに値する」と感じられることが多いですよね。勿論，ある出来事を「めでたい」と表現するためには，それを祝わなければならないということはないですが，「めでたい」事には，それを祝う機会を設けることが多いですよね。「祝い事」は文化によって異なることがあるので，「めでたい」と感じる出来事も文化によって違うかも知れませんね。「めでたい」と感じる出来事が起こったことに対して，同時に感謝の念を抱くこともありますが，「ありがたい」と感じる出来事には祝い事が付き物という訳ではありませんね。人々が「ありがたい」とも「めでたい」とも感じている出来事は何かを“* [A1-く]も(あり)[A2-く]も *“とか“* [A1-い]とも[A2-い]とも *“とかいう構文を利用して検索してみたところ，次のようなものが見付かりました。両方とも宗教色が濃いものですが，偶然ではない様な気もします。


> 毎日のお勤めより，多忙感がありましたが，それもまた，お正月と思えば，めでたくもあり有難くもあるものでした。
> お知らせ・イベント-東京金町の日蓮宗寺院 | 浄行山　信養寺





			
				トマさん祈りの部屋 said:
			
		

> 「おかげさまで，卒業できました」だから，めでたくもあり，有難くもあるのです。
> 「おかげさま」の人生


----------



## Contrafibularity

おそらくKLAUSEDさんが#6で述べられていることと本質的にはほとんど同じことですが、ある出来事に対して「ありがたい」という心情と「おめでたい」という心情がともに成立する状況はそれほど珍しくないように思います。話者が違えば、ある出来事に異なる心情を抱くのは当然ですし、Joschlさんの#8の例のように同じ話者が両方の心情を持つことも十分考えられます。他にもたとえば、

・娘の家に赤ちゃんが生まれてありがたい。（天からの授かりものだ、という気持ち）
・娘の家に赤ちゃんが生まれておめでたい。（家族が増えて喜ばしい、という気持ち）

はともに自然な表現で、同じ話者が両方の感情を持っていることは十分にありえます。もちろん、実際に発話される状況では、話者が持つ心情の選択肢は文脈から絞られてくるはずですが、OPに与えられている例でいえば、どの状況でも「ありがたい」も「おめでたい」も両方ありえる状況を考えることができます。自殺未遂者の例などは、その人の家族が、救助してくれた人に対して「ありがたい」と感じことはありえますし、もし自殺未遂者が死ぬかどうかに大金を賭けているような人々がいた場合、死ななかった場合に賭けていた方の人がその状況を「おめでたい」と感じることもありえます。極端な例かもしれませんが、裏を返せば、そのように感じる状況が与えられればどちらも使えるということです。ですので、OPの質問に対しては、私はすべて "Yes." です。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

私は「ありがたい」はより*主観的*、「おめでたい」はより*客観的*な場面に使われると思います。
「（ある何か）がありがたい」という場合は、常にだれがそう思うのかを意識します。その話者または筆者が個人的にそう思うのか、あるいは、世間一般的にそう思われているのかを意識します。多くの場合、その話者・筆者が個人的にありがたく思っていることが多いと思います。
それに対して「（ある何か）がおめでたい」という場合は、通常は世間一般的に、客観的にそのことが「おめでたいことである」という共通認識がある場合に用いられることが多いと思います。
自分だけの独自の判断で、（ある何か）がおめでたいことであると言うと、その主義主張をまわりのみんなに押し付けるような、特異的な文脈や意思を感じると思います。

「安倍首相は一度は銃殺されたが、旧統一教会の奇跡の力で3日後に復活され、見事3回目の内閣総理大臣に返り咲いたことはまことに*おめでたい・ありがたい*ことである。」という場合に、「ありがたい」ならその筆者が勝手にそう思うことなので百歩譲って良しとしても、「おめでたい」といわれると、その事が良い事であると皆に強要しているような不快なニュアンスを感じざるを得ません。「おめでたい」の方がより強い反感を持つと思います。
この筆者が旧統一教会の幹部の方であったとして、筆者の立場ならどちらもほぼ同等に使えると思いますが、聞き手が現時点の日本国民の多くなら、「おめでたい」には賛同できないと思います。

ので、やはり二つの使われ方には違いがあって、意味する内容が違うことになると思います。（平行線になっていたらごめんなさい。）


----------



## KLAUSED

「おめでたい」と「ありがたい」で意味に違いがないと言っている方はいないと思いますよ。二つの円がずれて重なるベン図のように「おめでたい」しか使えない文脈、「ありがたい」しか使えない文脈、どちらも使える文脈があり、どちらも使える場合でも意味には違いがあると言うことだと思います。


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「安倍首相は一度は銃殺されたが、旧統一教会の奇跡の力で3日後に復活され、見事3回目の内閣総理大臣に返り咲いたことはまことに*おめでたい・ありがたい*ことである。」


言語に関するフォーラムで政治的な例文を出すのはいかがなものかと思いますが、安倍氏を支持している（た）人にとっては「おめでたい」と感じるのはごく自然なことだと思います。不快に感じるのはご自身が不支持だからであって、この例文に限らずほぼすべての事象に於いて


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 客観的にそのことが「おめでたいことである」という共通認識


が全ての人の間で共有されるということはほぼ皆無と言っていいのではないでしょうか。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

ごもっともです。

私も、全ての人の間に共有される「めでたい」事は、皆無と思います。
しかし一人の思いだけではだめで、ある特定のグループまたは複数の人間に共有されている必要があると思うのです。

「今日、敬老の日に私の庭の桜が咲いた。実にありがたいことである。」と私が言ったとして、あなたは、「ああ、SoLaToDoは季節はずれに咲いた桜のことをありがたがっているんだな、」と思うだけだと思うのですが、
「今日、敬老の日に私の庭の桜が咲いた。実にめでたいことである。」と私が言ったら、あなたは、「季節はずれの桜って、めでたいことなのかな。Googleで調べてみようかな。」などと思いませんか？「季節はずれの桜＝縁起の良い事、めでたい事」という既成事実といいますか、共通認識が必要と思いませんか？もし「季節外れの桜＝不吉な事」という既成事実・共通認識があったらどうでしょう？

Ａ「今日、おみくじを引いたら、「大凶」だった。実にめでたい事である。」と
Ｂ「今日、おみくじを引いたら、「大凶」だった。実にありがたい事である」の場合に、
Ｂなら、筆者は「大吉」がでると慢心して結果的に悪い結果を呼ぶことになるので、「大凶」がでることを強く望んでいる変わったヒトかなにかだろう、と思うのですが、Ａも、最終的には同じ解釈をしないと理屈に合わないけれども、Ａを読んだ瞬間には「？？？」とより違和感を感じませんか？

「自分の最大の政敵が今朝亡くなった。実にめでたい事である。」
「自分の最大の政敵が今朝亡くなった。実にありがたい事である。」はどうですか？
後者は不謹慎ではあるが、本音としてあり得ると思うけれども、前者はかなり特異なグループの内部の内内の発言である、という特殊な文脈、背景を考えなければ、普通はあり得ないと思います。あなたにとって両者は同じ程度の意味になりますでしょうか？



KLAUSED said:


> 「おめでたい」と「ありがたい」で意味に違いがないと言っている方はいないと思いますよ。二つの円がずれて重なるベン図のように「おめでたい」しか使えない文脈、「ありがたい」しか使えない文脈、どちらも使える文脈があり、どちらも使える場合でも意味には違いがあると言うことだと思います。


↑　おっしゃるとおりだと思います。
そのどちらも使える場合でも意味に違いがある、その違いが何かを考察した結果、「主観/客観性」または「共通認識度」の程度に違いがあるのではないかと愚考した次第ですが、他のネイティブの方から同意をいただけないなら、僕だけの特異な感覚ということになり、「ＳＬＴＤがおめでたいヤツ」というオチになるでしょう。
（政治の話は、不適切かなと僕も思いました。感覚に訴える場合に判りやすいかと思ったので作文しましたが、削除されるだろう、とも思っています。以後注意します。はい。）


----------

